# We had a free vacation



## Don M. (Aug 21, 2016)

We got back yesterday evening from a few days in Las Vegas.  We had gobs of free room offers, and made flight reservations on SW Airlines on their "gotta get away" fares, and headed out Wednesday afternoon.  We had a ball, and hit a bunch of the casinos and resorts...we stayed at the Paris, right in the heart of the Strip.  LV was hot, as expected, but we stayed in the casinos and just rode the monorail back and forth.  Thursday night, we got tickets to Cirque du Soliel (O) at the Bellagio, and that was quite a show.  

The best part was when we got home and added up all the expenses, and discovered that we actually came out about $275 ahead on All the expenses...airline, meals, transportation, and airport parking.  Now, That was a pleasant, and rare surprise.  It's not often we can take a vacation and actually get paid.  We each hit a couple of nice wins on the slots, which more than offset any losses, and literally paid for the entire trip.  

So now, back to the routine for awhile, and much milder temperatures.  Today, is rest up, then back to mowing the lawn, etc., tomorrow.


----------



## Carla (Aug 21, 2016)

That's great, Don. Sounds like you had a good time. Nice to get away, I am sure!


----------



## debbie in seattle (Aug 21, 2016)

Nice, cheap, quick getaway


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 21, 2016)

Sounds great Don, glad you had a good time and came out ahead....doesn't get any better than that!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 21, 2016)

Wow! What a great get away and to come out ahead on top of it all. Can't ask for anything more except to do it all over again next year.


----------



## Don M. (Aug 21, 2016)

Yup, this was a welcome experience.  Usually when we go to LV, we wind up blowing our budget within the first couple of days, then spend the rest of the time just sightseeing.


----------



## Bajabob (Jan 8, 2017)

Since we live in Vegas, I guess our residence couldn't be considered a getaway. But we like it here. The only bad season is summer, which of course is too hot. But the other three are not bad at all. We lucked out by buying our condo here when the prices were very favorable, the summer of '12. But I feel a bit guilty about not upholding our portion of the stuff that supposedly goes on in "sin city". Age is our excuse !


----------

